# Where are you Located



## Basketmiss (Nov 28, 2007)

I am in Columbia Mo, Home of the Missouri Tigers Football- #1










We have to Beat Oklahoma this Saturday!! Go Chase Daniels!!





I have 1 thoroughbred- Suman. 1 mini- Giddy.

I just got back from Louisville, Kentucky over Thanksgiving and our family took us to horse country (Shelbyville Rd) I saw lots of big horses but smack in the middle was a mini horse farm, I was so excited!

Those were very expensive setups.. I told my husband I would move there LOL, no chance we could afford those places!

So I am wondering were most mini owners are located?

Thanks


----------



## justagirl (Nov 28, 2007)

Lots of minis here in NC


----------



## Georgine (Nov 28, 2007)

I have 27 and am located in Southwestern Ontario, Canada.

We know of several nearby with anywhere from 2 to 52.


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2007)

I live in Spotsylvania, VA and have 18.5 minis and 1 riding horse:

2.5 stallions / colts (including one to be gelded in the spring)

10 mares / fillies

7 geldings (5 minis, 1 pony, 1 full size)


















PS all my minis (but not the pony or the full size horse) are pictured in my avatar


----------



## minie812 (Nov 28, 2007)

We are located in Kansas and have-3 studs-4 mares-5/2007 foals-2 rescue minis-1 donkey donk-3 big horses-1 llama and a partridge ina cedar tree


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 28, 2007)

We are in Central Maine and have 16 minis 1 Shetland and a rescued Standardbred trotter who no longer races. We are looking for the right home for the Standardbred so that she can be crosstrained as a saddle horse. We are expecting at least 2 foals in the spring and hopefully 3.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 28, 2007)

We're in Ohio (GO BUCKS!



)

We currently have

2 breeding age stallions

3 colts (2 pending sale on payments)

5 breeding age mares

3 fillies (2 yearlings and a weanling)

5 foals on the way

There's one other mini farm really close to us, they have AMHA horses and raise one or two foals a year.. There's quite a few horse owners that also have a mini or two..


----------



## heart k ranch (Nov 28, 2007)

I live in north east Texas! There are a lot of minis people around here.....

I have 2 mini studs

17 breeding mares

2 yearling fillies

4 foals on the way

Then 4 riding geldings

2 breeding age mares

1 old nag (LOL) 30 years young- forever home here

Then about a million dollars of vet, feed, hay, and new equipment...


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Nov 28, 2007)

I am in Ohio, and I only have 3 mini's!

1 - 8 month old filly

1 - 5 1/2 month old colt

1 - 7 year old gelding

I know there is another mini farm not too far from me, in Weston, Ohio. But, other than a couple of people that have a few mini's here and there, I don't know of any other farms close to me! I wish I did, I would love to go and see them!


----------



## SHANA (Nov 28, 2007)

I am in Quebec. I have 16 miniature horses and 2 arabian horses. For my minis I have 1 mature breeding stallion, one 2 year old colt, 1 yearling colt, 9 breeding age mares, 2 yearling fillies, 1 weanling filly and 1 gelding. My 2 arabians are mares. If all goes well I will have 9 mini foals in 2008. I did not have any foals in 2007. I plan to give one of my 2008 foals to Belinda Bagby if all goes well.

Edited to add: We have 2 dogs, a registered border collie named Shefdale Rusty, and a yorkiepoo named Teddy Bear. We also have 2 cats, Minou and Whiskers as well as a rabbit named Cadbury. My father in law who lives next door has 50+ head of jersey cows. We also have about a dozen barn cats.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 28, 2007)

Southern NJ here.....



Not many miniature people around this area nor mini horse shows at all.

Lexington KY is beautiful.....we have it on our list of "maybe" states to relocate to. I'm really loving Oklahoma tho, but there are weather issues with the family.



Other states that are a look see are Virginia, North Carolina and Pennsylvania.


----------



## Erica (Nov 28, 2007)

North Central Arkansas at the foot of the Ozarks.

Home to 57 miniatures and/or miniature shetlands right at this second;

9 fillies - one of which is for sale

21 mares - one I just listed for possible

6 mares that are sold and awaiting shippment and or quarentine

4 geldings

5 stallions - one that is for sale

10 junior stallions/colts; 2 to be gelded to add to my string, and 2 for sale

and then 2 outside horses, bred mare and her 07 resulting foal here for sale

and 17 miniature donkeys, several of them are offered for sale.


----------



## Belinda (Nov 28, 2007)

Hot Springs ,Arkansas here, and we just don't count how many as that way it doesn't scare me as bad.. LOL!!

Shana , thanks for the thought but I have plenty !!


----------



## lvponies (Nov 28, 2007)

We're in the Panhandle of WV and have:

2 breeding age stallions

1 colt

7 mares

2 fillies (still need to pick one up or have her transported)


----------



## SweetOpal (Nov 28, 2007)

Sunny Southern Ca!!!!

1 mini/shetland stallion

1 mini mare

2 mini/shetland mares

1 mini soon to be gelding

4 shetland mares

3 modern geldings

1 aspr/hackney soon to be gelding

I do like Belinda's veiw on the counting thing tho


----------



## woodnldy (Nov 28, 2007)

Central Arkansas, 15 miles north of interstate 40. I have 13 mini's at the moment. My fella, one young fella to be gelded, one gelding,and 10 mares of varios ages. Oh and I just put a deposit down on a new YOUNG gentleman for my ladies.



Oh and one 28 year old appy gelding that was my dads last riding horse. (he is here for life) Then one mixed up dog



and I have lost count on the cats


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 28, 2007)

Central Valley, CA!

Only 1 mini at this moment


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 28, 2007)

Native Washingtonian and still living in the beautiful Pacific Northwest,

now in Montesano.

Lots of mini folks in Grays Harbor County!!!!!

We've one Arab Pinto

5 minis:

1 stallion

1 mare

2 fillies

and one little punkin' filly, almost 4 months old..

Can't forget: a near 17 month old German Shepherd.


----------



## mininik (Nov 28, 2007)

Just between WA and OR, the NW has many Miniatures. I have one Shetland gelding in central WA.


----------



## Becky (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma and I have a herd that currently averages around 20 with some for sale.

We are in the heart of miniature horse country here! Lots of miniature farms in the area plus numerous shows across Oklahoma, Texas and Kansas.


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 28, 2007)

Erica said:


> North Central Arkansas at the foot of the Ozarks.
> 
> Home to 57 miniatures and/or miniature shetlands right at this second;
> 
> ...


Wow Erica, I didnt know you had mini donkeys too and 17! You are a busy lady!!

Your horses are beautiful. I have to look on your website to check out the donkeys... I keep hearing they are even sweeter than the mini horses! I cant see how my Giddy is just plain adorable, sweet, loving, handsome..


----------



## Erica (Nov 28, 2007)

Basketmiss,

My webpage is getting updated as of yesterday throughout this week, so it may not be loading or formatting properly on and off during that time. I've been so busy I have done no updates for 07.......so now have new horses, sold horses, new for sale, new foals, and yes there are several new donkeys that will go up as well.


----------



## Diana (Nov 28, 2007)

I guess I will add to this fun thread.

I live in Surry New Hampshire and have....

1 black lab

7 goldfish

2 barn cats

1 mini stallion

3 mares (one baby due in the spring)

2 alpacas


----------



## runamuk (Nov 28, 2007)

another Washington native





We have 2 miniatures and are located in Elma, there are lots of mini's and mini shows in the PNW


----------



## SWA (Nov 28, 2007)

We live just West of DeLand. In Paisley, Florida, in the northernmost of Lake County, (the uppermost of the "triangle" that borders the Marion & Volusia County lines).





For horses, we have:

5 Minis (1 Stallion & 4 Mares).

2 HB Ponies (1 Gelding & 1 Mare).

For dogs, we have an Aussie (his name is "Hinky"...there's a story behind his name, ROFL!



) and a Mini Schnauzer (his name is "Rex", but I sometimes call him "Mr. Barky Von Schnauzer"



), and both are neutered males. Also, as of this past weekend, we went to St. Augustine for the TG Holiday, and came home with a beautiful little b/w Border Collie puppy. She's "hubby's" little baby girl, and he named her named "Trixi".


----------



## Shelley (Nov 28, 2007)

Jill said:


> I live in Spotsylvania, VA and have 18.5 minis and 1 riding horse:
> 
> 2.5 stallions / colts (including one to be gelded in the spring)
> 
> ...


Jill, we drove by Spotsylvania a few weeks ago (down Highway 17) and I have to say

you live in a GORGOUS part of the country! I mentioned to hubby as we drove through that

it must be great to wake up to all that beauty every morning!

Here in flat, boring Mid-Michigan we have 11 minis + 1 that hasn't arrived here yet.

edited to add:

2 big horses, doing nothing but being pasture pets and for sale.

8 Salukis

2 Siberian Huskies

1 Cavalier King Charles Spaniel

1 Persian house cat

4 barn cats

120 gallon aquarium with 6 Discus and 2 Angelfish

13 Gouldian finches

3 Society Finches






Shelley


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 28, 2007)

We are in Northwestern Illinois--Rock Falls to be exact. When our old trainer was still breeding his own, we had minis in the neighboring city, and for three brief but lovely years I had another mini breeder just 10 minutes away, but I think we're it in our county now. I know of several farms within a half-hour to hour's driving distance though!





We currently have 14 minis and two full-sized horses (with a third leased out).


----------



## CMR (Nov 28, 2007)

I am in central Kentucky. One hour from Lexington, and 50 minutes from Louisville. About 15 minutes from "The Saddlbred Capital of the World," which is Shelbyville, KY.

I have one Mini gelding, one mini stallion, one Clydesdale/Quarter Horse gelding, and one Percheron gelding.


----------



## Alex (Nov 28, 2007)

Im in NY, and have 2 minis, a geld. and a stallion!


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello,

I live in California, Kentucky (about 22 miles southeast of Cincinnati, Ohio).

Kentucky is horse country - big and small. There alot of miniature horses in Kentucky.

I personally have 15 miniature horses, 1 llama, and 4 cats along with my sister and niece. My sister and niece have birds, fish, dogs, and a cornsnake.

I love Lexington and Paris, Kentucky area with the Thoroughbred farms and the Kentucky Horse

Park. I am not much of traveler and don't normal go on vacation much. I feel very happy right here

in good Ole' Kentucky.

Freida

Silver Ridge Minis


----------



## DrivinTime (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello from Vermont!





We have just 2 minis (sniff! - would have more if I could!) but we also have:

5 cats (just adopted out #6 - yay!)

3 dogs (small but loud - a Shiba, a Schipperke, and a Chihuahua)

1 garter snake (my daughter's)

and a bunch of fish

Take that, empty nest! (Still can't wait til my kids get home from college for the holidays, though!)

I would Love to move to Kentucky, or North Carolina, or someplace without the 10 feet of snow that's due to fall here any day. But I love Vermont, too.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 28, 2007)

We are in northwestern Ohio, near Teledo.

*Out of my program:*

2 stallions (1 yearling)

3 weanling colts

1 weanling shetland filly

3 geldings

1 mare

*My father:*

1 Tennessee Walker gelding

1 welsh/shetland pony stallion (sold!! He is California bound!)

1 welsh mare (for sale!)

1 hackney mare (sold!)

My father also has two jersey cows and i have a shih tzu, hopefully will be getting her a friend for christmas!

We have 14 total here and room for more, lucky lol. Allot of children around here start out with minis in 4H and FFA so we do have plenty of minis around here, quality ranging of course, but no actual farms ..i think we are about the biggest mini farm around here. There is a guy a few towns over that breeds grade ponies that has a aspc stallion and a few aspc mares, his stallion is the sire of Streaker (one of the weanling colts) but i believe he sold out most everything exept his stallion and two or three mares?


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 28, 2007)

from Nova Scotia,

1 quarter horse

2 mini donkeys

3 cats

15 chickens

fish

no mini horses at my house but, I do know people who have them in the area!


----------



## coopermini (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi,

We're from Southern Maine outside of Portland.

We have about 18 minis now.

3 senoir stallions

2 yearling colts

10 mares

2 weanling fillies

1 weanling colt

A couple are for sale.

35 head Charolais beef cattle

5 house cats a couple are availble free!

Mark


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm in East Central Iowa near Iowa City.

I have 3 minis now.

1 mare

1 stallion

1 2 yo filly

2 big horses

A few other farm animals. There are a couple of forum members who live near me and several Amish farms around me have 1 or 2 minis or Shetlands.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 28, 2007)

Northern Idaho in Sagle.

1 QH mare, 6 yrs. old

1 Arab mare, 6 yrs. old

1 Paint gelding, 6 yrs. old

1 Morgan gelding, 3 yrs. old

1 Quarter Pony mare, 9 yrs. old

2 Grade ponies both geldings, 4 and 6 yrs. old

1 Mini stallion, 2 yrs. old (will be gelded soon) (for sale)

2 Mini mares, 15 and 17 yrs. old (17 yr. old for sale)

1 Mini colt, 4 months old


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 28, 2007)

Central KS......





We have 3 stallions

17 mares and fillies

~~~~~~~~

2 Jacks

10 Jenny's & jennets

~~~~~~~~

1 llama

3 pygmy goats

3 dogs, and alot of barn cats!LOL


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 28, 2007)

from southern New Jersey at the moment our farm is for sale

we will be retiring from work

not from minis and moving hopefully to southern VA

we have 9 miniatures:

2 stallions

6 mares

1 gelding


----------



## TriggynBluenDaisy Too (Nov 29, 2007)

Also in WA, 3 mini geldings, 1 TB filly, 2 QH mares. Thankfully none will ever be contributing to the gene pool as long as I have them so we will stay at a max of 6 until I lose them through old age or an incurable illness.


----------



## nootka (Nov 29, 2007)

I am in NW Oregon and have six minis: two geldings, one very aged mare, two breeding-aged mares (who are both open for 2008), and one weanling filly. You can click on my link below to visit them if you like.

Liz


----------



## REO (Nov 29, 2007)

We live in OK and have lots of minis! Almost all of them are pintos! We have some lovely stallions, mares, fillies and colts (and 2 geldings LOL) Please do go visit them on my website.


----------



## Marty (Nov 29, 2007)

Tennessee Mountain Range here.......

I have

1 stallion

1 gelding

2 filly foals

6 mares


----------



## love_casper (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm in Burbank, California. The heart of the movie industry. warner brothers, disney, nickelodeon, they're all right here. And minis are gaining suprising popularity! I live in the horse district, so we are zoned to have horses in our back yards, just build your barn around your swimming pool and palm trees.



There are always horses walking down the street. So i have:

5 horses .... 1 quarab mare, 3 minis mares, 1 mini gelding, and a dog.

I have some funny pictures that just scream "california life" I'll have to post them in the morning.


----------



## Mom2Cami (Nov 29, 2007)

Marty said:


> Tennessee Mountain Range here.......
> 
> I'm in NE Tennessee..about 1 1/2 from the Smoky Mtns.
> 
> I have 1 mini, 1 donkey, 2 quarter horses, 1 arabian, 5 dogs, 4 cats, B&G Macaw, 1 rabbit, fish, turkeys, chickens, ducks and a pair of golden pheasants.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well I'm about 30 miles from you - between Jefferson City and Fulton. I have a leopard appaloosa riding horse, 2 leopard minis, a leopard pony and 2 of the Kansas Kids here.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Nov 29, 2007)

We are outside of Portland, Maine. Right now for Mini's we have:

3 geldings (1 currently being offered for sale)

4 Mares

We also have 1 gelding and 1 mare who are out on a lease.

~Jen~


----------



## Kathy2m (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm in Florida on the west coast, About 1 hour north of Tampa (Go BULLS!) and about 10 minutes from the Gulf. I have 3 minis, 1 gelding, a filly and her mom, and 1 haflinger mare. Kathy


----------



## sfmini (Nov 29, 2007)

We live in Centerburg, Ohio, the geographic center of Ohio and have around 20 minis or so, hoping to get that number way, way down. 5 big horses that do nothing also.

5 Pembroke Welsh Corgis + one foster rescue, 1 husky/lab cross, 1 Anatolian, hoping to add a Cardigan Welsh Corgi from Canada





1 African Gray parrot, 1 Cockatiel, 1 house cat named Splat, and 3 barn cats.


----------



## Charley (Nov 29, 2007)

Our legal residence is our farm is in South Central Virginia...my daughter currently lives there and takes care of our one mare, one stallion, and two geldings.

We have a second home, our cabin in the woods in Northern Georgia, where we are currently wintering.


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 29, 2007)

We are in central Virginia in Richmond. Just down the road about 40 miles from Jill. We have 10 minis , two corgis that will be looking for another farm, two barn cats, 6 adult mini dachshund girls, two puppy boys and a litter of long haired babies to go to new homes in the next couple of weeks.

Lyn


----------



## MBennettp (Nov 29, 2007)

We are in Shawnee, OK, about 35 miles east of Oklahoma City. We have 6 minis and a shetland. 4 mares, one stallion, and two geldings. There are at least 300 minis within 20 miles of us at least 200 within 10 miles.

Mary


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 29, 2007)

AppyLover2 said:


> Well I'm about 30 miles from you - between Jefferson City and Fulton. I have a leopard appaloosa riding horse, 2 leopard minis, a leopard pony and 2 of the Kansas Kids here.


Thats cool Applylover2 that we are so close... I have seen a few minis around here but not as many as biggees..


----------



## Fancy (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey! I'm in Cape Neddick, Maine. That's a part of York, Maine. We have:

2 mares

1 gelding

1 colt

3 goats

12 chickens

4 cats

3 dogs

2 gerbils


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 29, 2007)

We are in Pound, Wisconsin about 45 minutes north of Green Bay, so we live in Packer Country.



I have 40 miniatures including my donkeys, and 5 arabians, 1 saddlebred. and our little Angel, who is our housedog. There are a few mini farms within a 1 hour drive from me.



Corinne


----------



## jess (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm originally from Addison, VT but have lived in Peru, NY in the Adirondack Mountains for almost four years and absolutley love it except for the snow(I use to think we had too much snow when I lived in VT). We don't have our minis anymore but may have 1 or 2 in the future. My daughter wants to compete in staduim jumping as I did and also wants to show our goats so the minis were given back to the woman we bought them from as they weren't getting the personal attention they used to. They became pasture ornaments and weren't happy about that. She has her Welsh Mountaian pony Ziggy. He is old style and built like a brick poop house. He's a very good boy. I have an Arab and a 28 yr old Appy. We also have seven goats and plan on getting more. We also have 2 Boxers. I do wildlife rehab so we also have various other critters at times.


----------



## horsehug (Nov 29, 2007)

We are on the high plains of Southwest Wyoming, about 90 miles from Salt Lake City, Utah but much higher in altitude and much longer colder snowier winters.

I love everything about it here except the long winters. 

I have sold a few mares this year and all but one of our 2007 foals, so we are down to about 25 minis when all the sold ones go to their new homes, which has always been a good number for me.

We'll have 5 stallions, 18 mares and 2 colts.

Susan O.


----------



## Minihorses101 (Nov 29, 2007)

We are in Chagrin Falls (northeastern) Ohio. Right smack down in the middle of the Snowbelt.

Only 2 minis at the moment.


----------



## TMR (Nov 29, 2007)

We are located in western Iowa. Home to only minis -15 mares, 2 yearling filllies, 2 stallions and 5 weanlings (or should be weanlings



). Hoping to be under 10 mares by next spring and down to one stallion. Hopeful thinking anyways. LOL


----------



## hahler (Nov 29, 2007)

MBennettp said:


> We are in Shawnee, OK, about 35 miles east of Oklahoma City. We have 6 minis and a shetland. 4 mares, one stallion, and two geldings. There are at least 300 minis within 20 miles of us at least 200 within 10 miles.
> 
> Mary




boy do i know that figure mary lol

and that is just next week for us

ok here is what i have

5 paint horses

1 tb

7 quarter horses

AND

one mini at marys place right now getting spoiled (but getting more)

you mini people have almost converted us

heck even dan is looking at conformation and what class they could compete in the best (never thought i would see that)

dont ask on the dogs (since we are a rescue)

3 cats

1 wolf hybrid

i think thats it

HEY ERICA need a farrier at your place ill come over there let me know

dawn


----------



## minimule (Nov 30, 2007)

We're in NM but will be moving to TX (can't wait!)

Right now I have:

2 mini stallions

10 breeding age mares (not that they are all being bred



)

1 weanling filly

3 miniature mules

1 miniature Jack

1 16hh mule

2 big paint mares


----------



## anita (Nov 30, 2007)

We are located in beautiful Sulphur Springs, TX 70 miles east of Dallas.

We collect small minis and have over 40. You are always welcome

Anita


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Nov 30, 2007)

We are in Northeastern Texas. Our mailing address is De Kalb, Texas, but it is about 10 miles away from us. We moved here from Ky. two years ago. Between the two girls, Jerry and I, we have over 40 horses here. Most are minis, a few shetlands, and our newest additions are two fox trotters. We also have chickens, a couple of milk goats (new to the mix), and lots of dropped dogs. So many that we have given up trying to find homes for them and just gave in and kept and feed! Oh, and a barn cat with six kittens that all have been neutered or spayed!

A friend lives in Avery with 15-20 minis, and a friend moved from Ky. this spring, moved about 3 miles from us and has about 70 minis! We are I think, trying to populate the area with minis!


----------



## shoeboxstables (Nov 30, 2007)

Greetings from Blairstown, NJ, were we have...

5 minis

and

2 Bigs







We're in the north western part of the state, and I know of at least 3 other farms in our town, and quite a few in the surrounding area


----------



## Barbie (Nov 30, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I'm here in Parrish, FL which is located SE of Tampa. Our place is for sale and just as soon as it sells, we will be moving to our property in Tellico Plains, TN. I can't wait as I have a really nice old barn up there just waiting for these minis to give it some life. We'll be near Tam & Dan who live in Sweetwater and not too far from Marty.[/SIZE]

For horses we have:

2 stallions

4 mares (I want to place one of these mares in a really good home - any takers?)

1 weanling colt

Barbie


----------



## CKC (Nov 30, 2007)

We are in Rixeyville, VA

We have 9 minis:

1 aged mare

6 geldings

2 weanling colts with a spring date for gelding

Also, have

2 QH's- a gelding and a mare

7 bunnies, 3 cats, 1 dog, 1 beta fish and 2 hermit crabs(can't forget the gift from my grandma and grandpa for the kids).


----------



## Farmhand (Nov 30, 2007)

We are in the Thumb area of MI. just west of Port Huron and the Blue Water Bridge to Canada. Have a bunch of Horses, dogs, a couple of MIni Donks some barn cats.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm currently in Baxter, TN. I have 15 miniatures/shetlands now.......... OH! and 2 dogs.


----------



## Sue S (Nov 30, 2007)

We live in Wisconsin and have 7 big horses and 11 minis.


----------



## dreammountainminis (Nov 30, 2007)

We are in southwestern pa and have 16 minis , we also enjoy showing in the summer...


----------



## MiniforFaith (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello, I am located in NW Pa, 1 hr south of Erie, right on the Ohio border.. I have one gelding and 2 mares(all mini's).. Also must add the rest of the zoo, 2 dogs, 2 cats,2 bunnies and fish tank full of fish, and a Betta(aka Mr Betta).. There are alot of horse people in our area but in our little town, I think there are 5 mini owners. (Me, a woman down the road 1/2 mile that has down sized and only has 6 minis, now, and 1 mini with some big horse,up the other end. Then I seen a mini in with cattle, on the way to the feed mill.) But Since becoming a mini owner, I have discovered our area 50 to 60 mile radius, there are quite a few of these little ones around.. But I don't think any of the bigger farms are on this forum, or even have web pages..


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Dec 1, 2007)

Southeast Wisconsin here, I have 8 minis myself and keep 2 for a friend here also, there are a few mini farms around my area.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 1, 2007)

Southern New Hampshire here! I only have my 2 girls but a friend who lives in a town nearby has a lot more!





Neat to see that minis are all over the place!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 1, 2007)

Houston Texas Ya'll


----------



## Boinky (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm in Lowell Maine which is about an hour north of bangor.

2 AMHA/AMHR stallions

1 ASPC/AMHR stallion

1 ASPR Stallion

1 measly AMHR Mare

1 Standardbred mare

1 Thoroughbred Gelding

4 Aussie dogs

(and a partridge in a pear tree!!)

yes yes i know i need my head examined having a whole herd full of boys and only one girl! LOL


----------



## MInx (Dec 1, 2007)

Most know but I will post anyway..we live in the far Northern Straits area of Michigan. The "Tip of th eMitt" they call it.

We only have our two..one mare, one gelding..at our ages that's plenty.

Maxine


----------



## wildoak (Dec 2, 2007)

We are just north of Austin Tx, have about 30 miniatures and 4 big horses along with the rest of the usual farm crew of dogs and cats.



Quite a few farms in our general area.

Jan


----------



## Marnie (Dec 2, 2007)

I am in western Wisconsin. I have one stallion, 14 mares, 2 yrlings and 2 weanlings. OH!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 2, 2007)

Got another one here in WA....Atleast for the time being...

I have one mare and one colt right now.. I plan to get one more sometime hopefully soon..


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 6, 2007)

Southern NJ here. not too many minis around but there are some. Right now, I am without a stallion. Dragon is going to live with AnnaC in the UK. I will miss him, I already do, but he will be happy with Anna. I still have my wonderful Gigolo( show gelding) and 7 mares. I have three foals on the way, God willing.

Robin


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 6, 2007)

We have 9 minis now -- probably reducing to 5 next spring--

1 retired aged mare

1 gelding with locked stifles

2 driving geldings

1 gelding driving prospect - not started yet

1 pregnant mare (producer of national champion weanling)

1 3yo mare

1 yearling mare

1 weanling colt that is a foal share with the stallion owner.

total 4 girls and 5 boys. No stallions any more.

We are located in North Central KY close to Lexington.

PS we have 2 nigerian dwarf goat wethers, 2 corgis, 1 golden retriever and 10 cats.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 6, 2007)

Located in sunny Southern California!






I have 6 minis - 5 mares and one 6 month old weanling. One of my mares (Poppy) is 6 months pregnant - woo hoo! Baby on the way!

Liz R.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 6, 2007)

I am in AZ and have 1 mini gelding and 4 mini mares, and my daughter has a mini stallion. we also have 5 riding horses and a pony, and 11 mini donkeys, besides whatever comes in and out of the rescue...


----------

